
Best Resources to Learn Machine Learning and Deep Learning - metalmanac
https://metalmanac.com/topics/machinelearning/
======
metalmanac
Hey guys, I put together this guide to help anyone getting started with
machine learning and deep learning. It's a work in progress, so you can send
edit requests (like pull requests) by clicking on the "Edit this page" button
at the bottom.

I'm also trying to build a community of ML and DL enthusiasts on my site, so
you are welcome to join. The cool part : there's a chat room to discuss ML and
DL topics, so signup and start chatting! Chat room is is here
[https://metalmanac.com/topics/machinelearning/chat/](https://metalmanac.com/topics/machinelearning/chat/)

